# Our happily waiting thread - The wait is OVER!!!



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I am putting last night's disaster behind us and starting a new fresh waiting thread for my other girls.

Mink is posty and a little mucousy. Chara looks fine, but with both of them their body shape is different, I think they both have lost ligs (Mink is not one to let me handle her much) and they have spent most of the day lying around breathing heavy and picking lightly at their food. They have both had triplets in the past according to their previous owner.

I am off to get pics if i can get them up.

Yay, both of them decided pictures were okay.

Mink









Chara


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread*

Good luck!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread*

Sending ray: prayers your way that these two will deliver healthy kids without complications!!

:hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread*

Wow they got some big bellies! Very cute though! If that's not posty legs, I don't know what is!  Good Luck and happy kidding!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread*

I did a midnight check and nothing. I came back here and read something about imminent delivery after posty legs and thought there is no way i can stay up another night, she is just going to have to do it herself (she's an independent cuss anyway) Went out this morning expecting to see babies, and still nothing (probably having them right now since i decided to take a shower and have a cup of coffee.)


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread*

wishing you a happy easy kidding experience with both does! hope your bailey heals quickly physically & emotionally (you too!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread*

you can give them each some calcium drench to be sure that they arent deficient too and have good strong contractions to push the kids out. -- never a bad idea to give that when kidding is imminent


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread*

Do i need to get some kind of drenching tool? I gave it to Bailey last night in one of the kid medicine spoons - the kind you get at the pharmacy. The first spoonful went in ok, the second she started choking and i thought i got it in her lungs. I have a probios tube, but it seems a little liquidy for that.

I am getting too much practice at giving medicine and shots lately........ :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread*

do you have any used syringes? love my drenching syringe but until you can get one just regular syringes work. I clean them out after using them for injections. Sometimes I boil them other times I dont, depends on what it was used for and how long before I used it as as drenching syringe


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread*

They look really close. Good luck and keep us posted.

You could also just offer them tums. They have lots of Calcium in them.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread*

Still waiting....................

i thought once they got 'posty' that they would deliver soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread*

Usually it's 12-24 hours from being posty, BUT the other conditions need to be there as well, no ligs, full udder with plump teats and contractions. They'll just decide to keep you waiting because they know you are bone tired and need your pillow.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread*

ACK! :hair:

Still waiting. No ligs, udder looks fullish, no heavy contractions but lots of abnormal behavior - she is nesting also - pawing the bedding into a nest for herself, lying down, getting up, redoing it, lying down, etc. But she has been doing that since last night. I was up every hour to check on her, would sit there 5-10 minutes to see if contractions, and then go back to bed. At one point I decided to just lie down in the pen - did you know roosters wake up at 3:30 am? Two of the dummies started crowing back and forth and WOULD NOT SHUT UP! I looked at the goats drowsing away, and asked them how they could stand it, and went back to bed - only to find out DH had locked me out of the house! I asked him what he was thinking and he said he thought i was in bed - grrrrr. I didn't hear the next timer ding so i slept the last couple hours, but it was just as well since i needed the rest.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread - One down, one to go*

Last night both Mink and Chara were acting weird. Still thought Mink was going to go first since she was posty and had been acting 'off' for longer. But last night they were both sighing, getting up, getting down, breathing heavy, etc. I could see movement in Mink's side but didn't know if it was contractions or babies. Checked on everyone around 1:30 and set my timer for an hour. I did hear it, but thought 'I'll just lie here another minute'. Next time I woke was 4:30. Went out to the barn, and when i was halfway there I heard what sounded like kittens. Went in, and Chara had one baby out by her head, semi-cleaned, another one just out that she was trying to clean off, so i grabbed it and toweled it off, wrapped both babies in a towel by her head, and went to call my daughter since i promised - but she wouldn't get up. (she was having a sleepover with a couple friends and they were up way too late.) Went back to the barn, and thought both babies felt chilled so i got the heat lamp out and put them on a towel underneath. Chara still looked huge and the babies were so tiny (like half the size of Bailey's baby) and then she pushed out another one, much bigger than the first two. Dried that one off and it was struggling to get up and nurse within a few minutes. She tried to let it, but then started pushing again, and another baby was out (and I started praying she didn't have 6 like Olivia) So i'm trying to get the babies dry, Chara is helping, and Mink starts making all sorts of groaning noises, and I thought she was going into labor too - started getting nervous b/c i knew the babies all had to nurse soon. The last two popped right up and started nursing w/o any problems. The second baby warmed up a bit, started walking around, and came over to nurse briefly. The only one that wasn't nursing was the first baby. I gave her some colostrum from Bailey with a bit of corn syrup mixed in, some nutri-drench, and a vit E capsule and she finally started nursing (briefly) on her own. I am going to keep a close eye on her though.

The pic is terrible, but we moved them into the smaller kidding stall, so it is harder to get good pics. Once they are walking around more it should be easier, but everyone seems really tired.










Baby number one :kidred: is invisible. She is mostly white, with brown markings

Baby number two :kidblue: is the smaller one on the far right. He is dark brown, with darker brown on his legs, and a big white blotch on his head

Baby number three :kidblue: is the one that's standing, he is more of a grey brown, and one of the biggest.

Baby number four :kidblue: is identical in color to number 2 and is the biggest one. HE was the first to stand and nurse. [oops that is the LAST time I will take a kid's word for what sex a baby is - i just checked and "she" is another BOY!]

I will get better pictures later when they are bouncing around more. Right now I am making sure the littlest ones get enough milk. I will keep everyone posted on these babies and the babies to be. Mink is still making a fuss - probably just being a drama queen b/c it doesn't look like anything else is going on.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread - One down, one to go*

Oh they are beautiful!!! My favorite Nigerian color is buckskin and you got 4! And two doelings! I am thrilled for you!

Huge congratulations to all!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread - One down, one to go*

COngrats on the quads - that is wonderful!!! Can't wait to see all of them up and bouncing around!!! way to go goatie momma!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread - One down, one to go*

WOW :shocked:

Congrats on a healthy delivery!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread - One down, one to go*

nice looking kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread - One down, one to go*

Woe... :shocked: ...congrats...they are adorable....  :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread - One down, one to go*

I agree! WOW! Congrats on quads! They are adorable!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread - One down, one to go*

Congratulations! Beautiful babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread - One down, one to go*

congrats on the quads from Chara

any updates on Mink?


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread - One down, one to go*

Other than she is determined to drive me insane? No.

She is acting weird. That's all i can say. No visible contractions (of course i didn't see it in the others either) no mucus, no ligs, she doesn't look posty anymore, her udder is full, but her behavior is 'off' - she doesn't want to eat much, just nibbles throughout the day at her grain, picks at the hay, picks at any treats i offer her, drinks enough water, lies around all day, sighing, backing herself into corners (usually she is right by the doorway to outside, so she can see everything going on) last night Bailey was scared by a bullfrog in her pen (no clue how that got in the barn) and Bailey went out and laid down about 2 feet from Mink and Mink didn't care (which is really weird ;-) I'm sure it's soon, but for right now she is happy making me check on her every couple hours.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread - One down, one to go*

did you give her any calcium drench? Thats always good for goats prelabor


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Our happily waiting thread - One down, one to go*

Mink delivered about 4:45 pm. She gave me plenty of notice that she was having active contractions, so I set up towels and the heat lamp. Baby number 1 was a good size, I was drying her off, and had her about halfway done (like 2 minutes) and baby #2 slipped out, IMMEDIATELY followed by baby #3. My son put baby 1 under the heat lamp while I frantically got the sacs off the other two and worked on clearing their mouths. (good thing Chara gave me practice at a slower pace the other morning)

They are all huge - as big as Chara's biggest, 2 :kidred: , 1 :kidblue: 
I'll get pics up later, they are absolutely gorgeous.

I was concerned that Mink had them so fast, she seems to be bleeding more than Chara. The afterbirth came out about an hour later, but she still has red blood leaking out. She is very attentive to the babies, licking them, they all got colostrum, but she seems to want to lie down alot. (Every time i checked Chara she was up nursing her babies) I have poked her to get up a couple times to nurse the babies, and she is willing to do that, but I am concerned b/c of the blood and her sluggishness, i don't know if it's b/c she hasn't been sleeping well, or blood loss. It's not puddles, more like a slow drip. Should I do something? My only comparisons are Bailey, who was incredibly swollen, and Chara, who didn't bleed all that much. I gave her some Tums for the calcium. I have some Banamine left - would that help with the bleeding? Should I call the vet for oxytocin?

btw, she has eaten some grain with nutridrench and probiotics powder. She ate about 16 tums - 8 when labor started, and another 8 after. She drank water before she began pushing, and again after delivery. (just plain water)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW - what a week - 7 babies out of 2 mommas!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some does bleed more then others -- I dont know why. Her bleeding doesnt sound overly concerning at this point.

Did you give her some molasses water? that really gets their energy up and gives them fluids


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Funny that you mentioned that, after I posted, i went out and gave her some molasses water and she got up to let babies nurse. They don't seem to nurse as much as Chara's smaller babies - do big ones just fill up and stay that way longer? I hung out in barn awhile, and gave her more molasses water before i left and she got up to eat some hay. The bleeding looks like it has slowed a bit too.










The darker golden one in the middle is the boy. Baby number 1 is the black/brown one, baby number 2 is a pale gold (i thought she was white when she first came out). The pic looks darker than she actually is.

Better pics of Chara's babies.

The biggest boy (same size as all of Mink's babies) sleeping in his favorite spot.









The other three - left to right boy, boy, girl









And a closeup our our precious Aurora


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

OMG..... You can send Aurora over here she is precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carmen escamilla (Jul 23, 2010)

omg these babies r so pretty cong on them i wish i had that many babies i have boar goats and we dont get that lucky to have that many at one time..i am now waiting on 3 more nannys do to i dont know when they got bred i cant say when just play the watch game on them but i hope to have at lease too of each but i just wanted to drop a little note to say cong on them and may god bless them and u as well to help watch over them they r a true gods little work ... enjoy them so how many babies do u have in all for this year...


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know how lucky it is. I kept telling Mink i only wanted 3 babies from her so they would be larger. I am still nervous about the two smaller quads. 

On the plus side, i went out for my 4 am check and fed Aurora a bit (she is still resistant to the bottle) put her down, she toddled over to mama and started nursing - briefly - but on her own. Then this morning I went out at 7, and she was already up and nursing.

The other odd thing - at 4 I kept hearing the cat door pop open and shut over and over, so i went to see what the cat was doing, and he wasn't in, so i called him, and he came in (i thought maybe the neighbor cat finally figured out the cat door - he keeps trying to steal the cat food) and he came over to greet the goats like normal, i had the pen door open but there is a low barrier so the babies can't get out, and Chara popped up and went over to the door and GLARED at him (she normally likes him) and he ran. It suddenly occurred to me that her babies, esp the two smallest are good-sized prey for the cat. Or hawks. Now i dont want to let them outside.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

motherly instincts jump in and soon she will relax but thats normal behavior and good behavior from a mom.

Aurora looks to be a bit premie so thats why she is having difficulties. (those nobly looking knees give it away as does the shape of her head).

this was my runt/premie this year http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4 ... =655415748

a few months later 
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 1_3193.jpg

She needed some TLC and I thought it was touch and go but once she figured out mama and the bottle we were good to go and she was a fighter.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you for the encouragement. I was actually wondering about the preemie thing since two are big and two are small. (although the boy who was the same size is now bigger) but she is a fighter. Chara kept moving and Aurora would drop the teat and go right back for it. 

I have to thank one of my daughter's friends' mom for the name suggestion. I mentioned i was using princess names and she said Aurora, and I didn't have it on my list, but it fits her (the whole Sleeping Beauty thing, since that is how she spends most of her time)

I definitely want to use Fiona for one - i'm thinking its the black/brown one b/c the gold one is perfect for Buttercup.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are so precious! Congrats!!! You definitely got a whole new gang didn't you!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes and the kids are already like 'can't we keep one of the boys? Please?' when i stated several times we have room to add three more and it will be all girls.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

make sure that those you retain are the best of what you have because you will get attached and not be able to sell them if they arent exactly whatyou want.

out of the 14 years I have been raising goats I have only retained 2 kids - one I sold later when I sold out of my oberhaslis and the second was a kid born last year and that was after 4 years of breeding minis. I have had to sell off a bunch to be able to retain some this coming year but I hope it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Should they already be eating hay? Chara's biggest two started yesterday, and the small boy was nibbling today, along with Aurora (don't think she was actually eating it, just sticking it in her mouth) Mink's babies have started nosing at it already.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

totally normal


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I remember when ours were little they nibbled on just about everything, trying it out, but not really 'eating' so I'd think it's pretty normal. Give them a few weeks and they'll be pushing themselves over for grain LOL Our kids have been eating grain for a few weeks now, and go crazy when they see the feed bucket!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Just as well, i think Chara is getting tired of babies eating constantly - she is starting to walk away mid-drink (i remember when the momma cats used to do that) I do insist she stands still for Aurora though. And i didn't get up in the middle of the night to make sure she got fed, and she was empty this morning and having trouble latching on, so i'm back to 3 hours 'feedings' by making sure she nurses off Chara at least. (she STILL hates the bottle - maybe she doesn't like the nipple? Im using the pritchard one, i can't imagine how she could drink off the big black one i bought at TSC. You'd think they would make one that was ND sized.)

I gave both moms a break today when babies were napping and let them out for a bit. Mink esp is going stir crazy - she kept trying to push out of her pen every time i went in. Chara went out for a bit, but after 10 minutes was back checking on her babies, Mink had to be forced back in her pen after a half hour. 

I could probably let them out, but at least two of Chara's babies can probably fit thru the fencing (no climb horse stuff, but their heads are so tiny), and frankly i'm worried about hawks - has anyone had this problem, or do i worry too much?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont worry about hawks - they are around but not very often. We mostly see turkey vultures.

when you try the bottle do you put it in her mouth and does she suck at all? Some just want an udder teat! I have taken to holding other moms to allow kids to nurse when this happens. They hate it but the kid catches on pretty quick. The milking stand makes this 10times easier to accomplish since my girls are use to standing still to be milked on the stand and they eat their grain. 

Since you have Bailey you could just put Aurora on her to nurse  would save you the trouble of having to hold Chara and she can save her milk for the boys and Aurora when she nurses on her own. Then you can make sure Aurora has a good meal before bed, put her back in with mama and feed her early in the morning. Once they are a couple days old I dont worry about through the night time feedings.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

That's funny that you mention that, b/c i was thinking the same thing - that Bailey could help supplement directly. (i have already tortured her alot this year, so why not just continue :laugh Poor girl, she had her buddy sold off, got new herdmates who kicked her to the bottom of the totem pole, was dehorned, was deflowered 3 days later, had her first pregnancy and labor and got no baby out of it...........the only plus so far is that she gets the large pen all to herself and gets to go in and out as she pleases, while everyone else is locked up with a bunch of demanding little tyrants. 

She doesn't really suck the nipple. On very rare occasions she 'gets it' and sucks on it, but generally she seems to wait for it to drip down her throat. I did get a human bottle today, i thought maybe the nipple might be more appealing? I have offered the bottle to the to others also, since you said i may have to supplement, but although they lick at it, no one seems interested in actually drinking it. 

Today I got tired of Chara being a brat - during the day she was fine, but at the 8 pm feeding she was doing the 'walk away every time the baby latches on' so i put her in the milking stand with some treats and made her fill up my littlest darling. She has a ton of milk, and I have noticed her let the two smallest nurse first most of the time when she wakes up the babies. I just don't get it, sometimes she is so nice to Aurora, and other times she just ignores her.

btw, when can i put them back on shavings? 

I switched to straw bedding b/c i read that the shavings were bad for the babies, but was that only for the actual delivery? The straw is terrible for moisture, I keep trying to clean up the daily mess, but it doesn't work well, i have changed the bedding out completely twice this week and my barn is still LOADED with flies. I bought one of those stinky fly traps, I have tons of flypaper hanging up, and i even sprayed some dairy barn spray around today, and nothing helps. The only thing different is the straw bedding so i am blaming that.


----------

